# Noisy Engine - Whines as it Runs



## prouddadbob (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

I just purchased a used LGB 0-4-0 engine. When I run the engine it makes a whinning noise. Also, when it starts, it seems to start more abruptly than another 0-4-0 engine which I have. Any ideas as to what I can do to try and quiet down this engine?

Thanks for any and all help, Bob


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Bob, 
I would probably start by checking to see if there are any binds when it runs. If you turn up the power does it try and move then jump ahead? Does it start smoothly as the power increases? You might consider opening it up and seeing if the gears are stripped. Another thought, see if the motor is eating a bearing, that can make a whining noise. Take the motor out of the unit and power up the motor away from the unit. If the motor is quiet, then something else is the problem. Check the wheel wipers to see if they are the culprit. 
Just a couple of ideas, 
Don


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

most important would be to name the beast! 
the early stainzes all do growl .


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

noise may be normal or it may be the sign of wear or lack of lubrication. 

Although the link was originally written for HO, lots of stuff in it are valid in large scale. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/lamrs/lamrs_reliability.html 

also look at this one

http://www.girr.org/girr/lamrs/lamrs_periodic_service.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be out of quarter. Check the wheels and make sure they are aligned. I turn the wheels and make sure the side rod screws are both at the 6 o-clock position on one side and at either 3 or 9 o'clock on the other side. 

Esp on the Mikado!! Drive wheels will slip on the Mikado axle.


----------



## prouddadbob (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, 

My Thanks to all for the replies and the suggested websites. I will give these things a shot. 

The engine is the Lehmann Cow Locomotive - Lehmann 92178 - 2/2/04. I bought this engine and a matching caboose thinking I might put up a small display at a local farm which I am now working at, here in Virginia, since retiring. I plan to scratch build a few flat cars to add to this train placing produce on one, livestock on another and possibly a tractor on another flat car. 

I am also looking for a set of plans to scratch build these cars. I have kit-bashed a few cars but this will be my first shot at scratch building. I would like to find a set of plans that will identify things like stake pockets, brake lines, grab bars and other items that I should add to the car. I have seen a set of plans offered by garden railway supplies, but I am not sure if this is what I should get. A while back I did see a 1/20 scale flat car built by a member on this site who posted what I believe was a nice set of plans with pictures but I am not finding what I remember seeing here a few months ago. I just purchased trucks and wheels, one set LGB and one set Aristocraft, and once these arrive I plan to start planning out these cars. 

Again, thanks for the replies. This is the second question I have posed here and the responses to each has been very helpful. 

Take Care, Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a similar problem, my wife whines when I run my locos, but I suspect there's nothing wrong with the loco? I've been working years to get rid of the whine, it's an unusual noise, something like "I want to go shopping"... very strange, can anyone help? 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Apr 2011 01:16 PM 
I have a similar problem, my wife whines when I run my locos, but I suspect there's nothing wrong with the loco? I've been working years to get rid of the whine, it's an unusual noise, something like "I want to go shopping"... very strange, can anyone help? 

Greg 

Sure Greg, I can help. Give your wife a nice shiny new nickel and send her on her way.








Bob


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By prouddadbob on 26 Apr 2011 07:03 AM 
Hello, 

My Thanks to all for the replies and the suggested websites. I will give these things a shot. 

The engine is the Lehmann Cow Locomotive - Lehmann 92178 - 2/2/04. 



Take Care, Bob 


The Lehmann toytrain locos are noiser than the LGB models. The Lehmann Line used lesser motors and a different block design. 

My "Otto" is louder and has a whine. This is despite cleaning and lubrication. Seems to be normal.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Whining and growling? Hmm. I do that. Perhaps I need some "lubrication?"


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 26 Apr 2011 04:33 PM 


Posted By prouddadbob on 26 Apr 2011 07:03 AM 
Hello, 

My Thanks to all for the replies and the suggested websites. I will give these things a shot. 

The engine is the Lehmann Cow Locomotive - Lehmann 92178 - 2/2/04. 



Take Care, Bob 


The Lehmann toytrain locos are noiser than the LGB models. The Lehmann Line used lesser motors and a different block design. 

My "Otto" is louder and has a whine. This is despite cleaning and lubrication. Seems to be normal.
Me and my pal Broos have four 'Otto' style locos between us - they ALL growl/whine, regardless of what you do to 'em. One them was taken straight out of the set and sold right there - before I handed over my $$$ I asked to see it run. the seller obliged me, and yup, it growled.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A note on the Cow engine and caboose. There was a tank car in the cow paint scheme and shows up occasionally on E-bay. 

I took the time to sand blasted several crayon toytrain gondola cars and add cow prints to them. Makes a nice looking whimiscal train and I have cows in the gondolas and flat cars.


----------

